# great stuff



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 7, 2022)

.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 7, 2022)

I bet that didn't last long.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 7, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I bet that didn't last long.




I bought it the second I saw it.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 7, 2022)

You should play the lottery today, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 7, 2022)

way to go, Paul! SCORE!


----------



## altapat (Jul 7, 2022)

I would do the same too. Congratulations!


----------



## MantonSmith (Jul 7, 2022)

And to think I bought a whole bicycle for $10 back in 90s that had one of those on it.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 7, 2022)

Look at how much money the seller lost out on because he didn’t do some investigating into what he had.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 7, 2022)

Was there something in the original posting that got deleted?  Nothing there but a period!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 7, 2022)

Nice tomahawk stem.  Congrats!


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2022)

WOW!!!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> .



link is gone...what did you score?


----------

